# Whats the best city/state to work in the US?



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,
just in case you could choose.
Where would you recommend to work in the US. I have heard that tax rates are quite different?
Crime as well of course.

Many thanks
Thomas

TomRi


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The "best" place to work in the US is the place you can find a job. It doesn't really matter if you're in a place with a higher tax rate if you don't have a job at all.

You'll find that your ability to find a job will vary according to what sort of work you're looking to do, too.

And of course there is always that little detail of having to have a visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What you consider best will not be what I consider best:>)
It depends on personal preferences of weather, housing, quality of life, special needs and of course your source and amount of income.


----------



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys,
sorry, but your answers were really not helpful...

I would get a H1B sponsored and as there are a few different locations I wanted to know up front what are good cities. (Unfortunately I dont know which ones exactly).

Up to now I have heard that Seattle is very nice. Miami is terrible hot and has a bad crime rate. I know LA, San Francisco and Las Vegas from my holidays. 
But maybe some of you prefer other cities?

BR
Thomas


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

TomRi said:


> Hi guys,
> sorry, but your answers were really not helpful...
> 
> I would get a H1B sponsored and as there are a few different locations I wanted to know up front what are good cities. (Unfortunately I dont know which ones exactly).
> ...


I don't like the weather in any of the above cities except my good old home town, L.A. Right now the economy stinks everywhere but there's a lot of industries there. Housing at every level, a million things to see and do and the best weather you'll find anywhere


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It might help to know what cities you have as options and what you're looking for. One of my all time favorite places in the US is Bloomington, Indiana, but that's assuming you are working for the university there. Chicago can be great or it can be the pits. Like most big cities in the US there are nice areas and there are the high crime areas.

I'd take San Francisco over LA in a heartbeat - but both have the risk of earthquakes and some folks really freak out over those. They are also both very expensive areas to live.
Cheers,
Bev
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TomRi said:


> Hi guys,
> sorry, but your answers were really not helpful...
> 
> I would get a H1B sponsored and as there are a few different locations I wanted to know up front what are good cities. (Unfortunately I dont know which ones exactly).
> ...


What HELPFUL answers did you expect? Have you read your post? How a bout answering questions or giving some details? 

To base decisons on "I have heard" is always informed I would pick Pensacola, FL.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I agree with the above. Right now? The best place is one in which you can find a job. Since your post is extremely vague, as well as the follow-up, and it's obvious you haven't done any prior research, what kind of response did you expect?


----------



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,
in my initial question I have stated:
(Unfortunately I dont know which ones exactly).
I wanted to say that I do not know the exact locations. I was only told that they are all over the US.

Today I got more information. These are the ones:

USA / Atlanta/ Dallas TX/ Houston TX/ Memphis/ Mobile/ Orlando/ Tampa FL/ Oklahoma City OK/ Pittsburgh PA/ Portland OR/ Cincinnati/ Cleveland/ Columbus OH/ Indianapolis IN/ Kansas City KS/ Louisville/ Minneapolis MN/ Austin TX/ Birmingham/ Jacksonville/ Miami FL/ Nashville/ St. Louis

Some advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TomRi said:


> Today I got more information. These are the ones:
> 
> USA / Atlanta/ Dallas TX/ Houston TX/ Memphis/ Mobile/ Orlando/ Tampa FL/ Oklahoma City OK/ Pittsburgh PA/ Portland OR/ Cincinnati/ Cleveland/ Columbus OH/ Indianapolis IN/ Kansas City KS/ Louisville/ Minneapolis MN/ Austin TX/ Birmingham/ Jacksonville/ Miami FL/ Nashville/ St. Louis


OK, now we have something to work with. You'll note that these are mostly mid-sized cities - no NYC, LA or San Francisco. Seems to be predominantly mid-west with a number of sites in Florida.

So now, what are you looking for in a place to live? If you're looking for a hot night life, you may be disappointed with most of these towns. If you're looking for climate, all the Florida cities are warm, but humid and don't forget the hurricanes. Portland is very temperate, but wet. Minneapolis is probably your extreme as far as winter weather is concerned.

All of these cities have extensive suburbs, so you'll need to decide if you want to live close in to the city or out a ways. The disadvantage to the suburbs is a longer commute to work, but you can have space, possibly a freestanding house, and a garden. The cities themselves all have better and worse areas, which you'll have to judge for yourself. The usual advice is to rent for the first year or two until you learn your way around.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

From your list, I would choose in this order 1) Indianapolis or 2) Kansas City or 3) Minneapolis. Just my opinions, (no slings or arrows please)

Atlanta - horrible traffic if you are heading the wrong direction, lower income city, very southern

Dallas TX - spread out city, large metro area, huge airport, very Texan, they've got it all as long as you are willing to drive

Indianapolis IN - nice place, growing, very Midwestern, brief harsh winter times

Kansas City KS - KS is the nice side of Kansas City MO, very Midwestern, brief harsh winter times

Minneapolis MN - cold winters with lots of snow, very Scandinavian, nice people

Miami FL - very Latin, lots of traffic, crime, hurricanes

St. Louis - uuugh, and #2 on my list of worst airports

-------------------------------


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TomRi said:


> Hi all,
> in my initial question I have stated:
> (Unfortunately I dont know which ones exactly).
> I wanted to say that I do not know the exact locations. I was only told that they are all over the US.
> ...


Atlanta, GA
Very diverse, very easy to pick the wrong place to live
Dallas, TX
There is no such thing - try DFW
Houston, TX
Too big and trendy
Mobile, AL
Beaches, culture, very humid summers, too much Thyssen Krupp
Memphis, TN
Too much tourism
Birmingham, AL
A lot of green, art/culture/education, expensive
Orlando, FL
Too much tourism
Nashville, TN
Financial boomtown
Tampa, FL
I hope you speak German
The rest I have never lived in. My personal choice would be Birmingham, AL if you were financially able to pick it. One of the top 10 best places to live and per capita income in the US.


----------



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys,
many thanks!!!!
This helps me a lot. Of course I can search the net but it is not easy to find personal opinions.

Mobile sounds good for me as I like the sea and as well freshwater fishing!
Tampa sounds nice as well. Yes, I am a native German speaker. How about the crime rate there?
Dallas is definitely a place that I would like to avoid (I will not have a car, just rental cars occassionally)
Florida and Orlando sound nice as well. No state tax and a warm climate (but as you said high crime rate)
(I am coming from a cold country so I came to the conclusion its better to find a warmer state)

I will keep on looking around with your hints in mind!
BR
Thomas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TomRi said:


> Hey guys,
> many thanks!!!!
> This helps me a lot. Of course I can search the net but it is not easy to find personal opinions.
> 
> ...


Au wei Zwick!
There is a major flaw in your equation! Your focus on crime is Hollywood based. Every town has its problem zones. Even in Austria. How much time have you spent in the US and where? The only places you may be able to get around in without a vehicle (or two) are the inner cities of metropolitan cities. That takes AL and FL and TX off your wish list.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

twostep said:


> Atlanta, GA
> Very diverse, very easy to pick the wrong place to live
> Dallas, TX
> There is no such thing - try DFW
> ...



Yeah Tampa FL is a big melting pot!!! Many spanish ppl all kinds of races youll find there! 
I have lived in tampa 10yrs and its very nice and open, if ur young and single. they hire mostly in tourism now, the price of living is moderate and depending on what you are looking for, I would just say that its a great place for someone who is trying to find theirselves, heehe!


----------



## YOLO (Jan 11, 2010)

Please plan on a car. Our cities are huge compared to yours, and stores, groceries etc are generally in the suburbs and not within walking distance of housing. I live in a downtown area, but still need the car to get to the mall and groceries.

What is your field of employment, maybe we can add advice based on that too.


----------



## Paul762 (Jul 2, 2008)

YOLO said:


> Please plan on a car. Our cities are huge compared to yours, and stores, groceries etc are generally in the suburbs and not within walking distance of housing. I live in a downtown area, but still need the car to get to the mall and groceries.
> 
> What is your field of employment, maybe we can add advice based on that too.


Well for my opion although its not on your list, I live in Boise, Idaho and have been here coming on for 7 months.

It may be quiet here in comparision to the major cities but there is always something going on and if your into the outdoor lifestyle this is a great place to live.

Everybody here I have come into contact with have been great, housing is cheap and the weather, well you still have the four seasons and the summer is hot.

Crime here? not a lot at all but like anywhere you can be in the wrong place at the wrong time, but all the times I have come here in the past and living here I would say crime is very low.

Bearing in mind I moved from Bradford in England living here is the complete opposite of life in the UK.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Cape Cod, MA in the summer. Beaches, boating and relaxing on the deck with fresh lobster on the grill. 

Phoenix, AZ for the rest of the year. great weather, lots to do plenty of places to go and see. relaxing pool side with great steak on the grill.


----------



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm from Chicago originally.. I would say Texas is pretty decent.. 
They are actually hiring there right now, unlike many other areas.. 
Also, home prices are decent..


----------



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

twostep said:


> What HELPFUL answers did you expect? Have you read your post? How a bout answering questions or giving some details?
> 
> To base decisons on "I have heard" is always informed I would pick Pensacola, FL.


We love Ann Arbor in Michgan the home of the University of Michigan. Property taxes are high and crimes are very low. It is considered one of the cleanest, greenest and healthiest cities in North America. Ann Arbor is one of the best city to raise kids and our public schools are one of the BEST.


----------



## US-UK (May 11, 2010)

I'm very partial to Chicago. I've been in the area my entire life and have to say that its diversity is incredible. 

It's not as impersonal as NY and more down to earth than California (though I can't speak to San Fran as I've never been there, just SoCal). 

The winters are the only bad thing, but the city keeps the snow at bay really well. There are many places to live that will suit your needs from the city itself to plenty of nice, inexpensive burbs. Transportation in to the city, while not as extensive as NY or other cities, is still efficient. Not to mention it's a huge market so jobs, depending on what you're looking for, should be easy to find.


----------

